# re: tax rebate / refund



## hazelannsanjose (Aug 6, 2014)

*re: tax rebate / refund*

Hi everyone, im just wondering dis will be my first time to get a rebate on tax. Some people told me if its your first time to claim, you will get everything that you've taxed, is that right? Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I see that you are on your 820 which means your intention is to live in Australia which makes you a resident for tax purposes so ensure you do that on your return (some people get confused with tax and immigration and say they are not a resident).

Firstly what you have been told is not correct - my husband wishes he got all his tax back!! It depends on how much money you earn. If you haven't worked much in the financial year and don't earn much you are likely to get it all back as they work it on what the employer needs to withhold which is based on a yearly figure.

Since it is your first time you will probably need to ring ATO to get a linking code for mygov as they won't have enough info for mygov to link you (my husband has to do this).


----------



## hazelannsanjose (Aug 6, 2014)

Do i have to do the mygov mish?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes unless you lodge via paper or an tax agent.

If you lodge via etax you still need a mygov account.

A paper return takes alot longer which is 50 business days vs electronic which is 12 business days.


----------



## hazelannsanjose (Aug 6, 2014)

We're planning to do it with the tax agent, would it take long?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Within 14 days you should get the refund.

Just make sure they are registered as some as dodgy.

If all you have is a salary and bank interest you can do it yourself you don't need to pay someone to do it - I do mine every year and doing my husband's this year too.


----------



## hazelannsanjose (Aug 6, 2014)

What do u mean by dodgy mish?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They claim things that you are not entitled to claim.

The thing with lodging through a tax agent is that you sign that you agree with what they are lodging. So if you are the one that will get in trouble from the ATO not the tax agent.

You just need to make sure they do things legally.


----------



## hazelannsanjose (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh my! Thats scary. Thank you for all the info and for answering my queries mish


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

A resident taxpayer in Australia who earns $18,200 or under, in the year, will pay NO tax on that income.

Incomes between 18,200 and $37,000 will pay 19c for each $1 over $18,200
Incomes between $37,001 - $80,000 will pay $3,572 plus 32.5c for each $1 over $37,000
Income over $80,000 per year will pay higher rates.

Income Tax Rates 2014-2015 Australia » ABCDiamond Australia

Many people do their own tax online, at the ATO, but I suggest new arrivals get it done by a tax agent first, unless you are good with forms etc.
H&R Block and ITP are two popular nationwide ones, and normally OK for basic returns.
Both of them advertise that they are Australia's leading tax accountants, and charge about $115/$125 for an assisted return.


----------

